# EC only 1 egg



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

hi had EC this morn only 1 egg out of 3 follies gutted the clinic have called me to say the egg was mature and they have done icsi have to wait until tomorrow to see if it fertilizes what are my chances 
                          luv sharon


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh Sharon,  

I feel for you, this happened on my 1st IVf so I know how dissappointed & upset you must be  feeling.  And my 3rd IVF we only had one to put back - but it was a good grade so we had as good a chance as anyone else.

I can't say what your chances are, but I hope you can try to remain positive until the last drop of chance has gone.  Hard I know as every day is another hurdle to get over.

Take care and lots of luck &   

Nxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Aggy, sorry to hear only one egg collected. Chances of fertilisation is normally about 60%. Will have everything crossed for you.

Ruth


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

aggy

Wishing you loads of luck and babydust  have everything crossed for you that your egg fertilises in the morning.

Love kimx  x x


----------



## Julzibar (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Sharon,

I too was in the same situation as you in July 2004, I only had 1 egg collected from 3 embroys.  I was completely gutted. ET took place 3 days after EC and also after assisted hatching.  To our utter amazement we tested positive 2 weeks later and I'm due our baby in 2 weeks time.

Please try to keep positive, it really does only take one egg, it's not quantity that matters, it's quality.

Julie


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi julie
thanx for the reply that gives me abit of an uplift i had a call from the clinic this morn to say the egg had fertilised but got to wait 24hrs to make sure it divides could anything go wrong at this point i am so worried

what is assisted hatching is it different than straight forward ET 
            luv sharon


----------



## Julzibar (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Sharon,

Best of luck, I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

The best way to describe assisted hatching is they crack the outer shell of the egg right before ET.  We were asked before EC if we wanted this.....they don't usually recommend it for ladies under a certain age, but do recommend it if the outer shell is a certain thickness.  We fell into the category where the outer shell was pretty thick so they went ahead with the AH.

Let me know how you get on.

Julie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sharon, really happy to hear your egg fertilised!!!!

Ruth


----------

